# Afficher et envoyer des PDF en pièces jointes comme icônes



## indycroft (18 Mars 2009)

Après avoir regardé sur les forums j'ai vu que bcp de gens ont le même problème que moi sur Mail mais je n'ai pas trouvé de solution probante. Le problème est le suivant:

Lorsque je veux envoyer un PDF comme pièce jointe, je l'intègre au message mais Mail me l'affiche automatiquement comme une image. Bref, il ouvre le PDF et intègre le document ouvert au reste du texte. Bien sûr, je peux toujours sélectionner "afficher comme icône",mais c'est quand même une manip en plus. 
Le vrai problème est cependant du côté de la réception de l'email. J'ai noté que du moins sur un mac, les PDF ainsi envoyés et affichés comme icônes sont affichés par le receveur aussi en tant que documents ouverts et intégrés au corps de texte.

Le problème, c'est que dans le cas d'emails de candidature, ca ne fait pas "propre". Le plus simple et lisible est pour le DRH d'avoir un mail composé de texte "bonjour monsieur blablabla" et de pièces jointes affichées comme icônes que le receveur peut cliquer pour les afficher. Avec les PDF ouverts et intégrés, ca donne un mail très long et pas très avenant. 

Que faire donc pour que les PDF soient envoyés et reçus sous forme d'icônes? J'ai déjà essayé  quelques solutions comme passer en "texte seul" et non RTF, j'ai manipulé les options des PJ (en fin de message, compatibles windows etc), mais rien n'y fait. 

Merci pour votre aide!!!


----------



## macaccro (18 Mars 2009)

Bonjour

 Lors de l'ajout de la PJ dans le mail il faut verifier dans Édition > Pièces jointes > et décocher « Toujours insérer les pièces jointes à la fin du message »


----------



## indycroft (19 Mars 2009)

Merci, mais j'ai essayé et c'est toujours la même chose...


----------



## belou (19 Mars 2009)

salut j'ai eu le même questionnement et je suis arrivé à la conclusion suivante: si le pdf fait plus d'une page il te le met en icone ! étonnant non ?


----------



## mamax (30 Novembre 2009)

trouvé!!!

Il suffit de taper la commande suivante dans le terminal:

defaults write com.apple.mail DisableInlineAttachmentViewing -boolean YES


A+


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Décembre 2009)

Ou de faire une archive du fichier PDF.


----------



## aXel 74 (14 Janvier 2010)

mamax a dit:


> trouvé!!!
> 
> Il suffit de taper la commande suivante dans le terminal:
> 
> ...



Je deterre un peu le post mais, j'ai entré cette commande afin de n'avoir que des icones, mais finalement j'aimerai retrouvé l'ancien fonctionnement

ma question est donc: que faut il taper dans le terminal???


----------



## Nader (13 Avril 2010)

Pour revenir en arrière :

defaults write com.apple.mail DisableInlineAttachmentViewing -bool no


----------

